# Goat



## Dallas (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone know why my goat has a little fat pouch below her jaw?? She is a 3 month old Boer doe


----------



## TAH (Apr 21, 2016)

Has she been de-wormed? Sometimes not being de-wormed in a while can cause a pouch udder there chin.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2016)

Greetings @Dallas from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH. Sorry you're having a problem with your goat... Have you checked to see that there isn't impacted food inside her cheek? Or possibly something wrong with her teeth? You can search Goggle and come up with lots of pictures to compare.


----------



## Dallas (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes she was wormed about 2 weeks ago how long will it take to go away


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2016)

Do you have clear pictures you could post? It would make it a lot easier to help.


----------



## Dallas (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes I will take pictures when I get home this afternoon


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 22, 2016)

It could be a milk goiter too.
Pics are helpful.

Not uncommon in meat goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is a link explaining milk goiters and pics at the bottom are lambs... meat goats get them too quite often.
http://www.goatbiology.com/milkgoiter.html


At 3 months it would be less likely to be bottlejaw ( due to parasites- worms) and CL lumps rarely present on kids/lambs that young.


----------



## Dallas (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you so much the milk goiter looks exactly like what she has so is it a good thing the link you shared says it's a sign of a maturing immune system


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

Dallas said:


> Thank you so much the milk goiter looks exactly like what she has so is it a good thing the link you shared says it's a sign of a maturing immune system



Good. Hope you stick around and join the community... we love pics and all things goats!


----------



## Dallas (Apr 24, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Good. Hope you stick around and join the community... we love pics and all things goats!




Here she is and I'll stick around I love this site it's very helpful


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

She is adorable!


----------

